# Best Way to Obtain Work Visa



## Blueblaze (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello, I've been seriously considering moving from USA to Italy to teach English abroad for a year. After studying the regulations of Italy, to me, the hardest part seems to be obtaining a work visa to get a proper job in Itaty. If I commit to moving to Italy, I still have well over a year to prepare, but I want to start now so nothing will take me by surprise. My question lies with obtaining a work visa. Can anyone suggest the best way about getting a school/company to sponsor you to teach English? Are there any specific places that are famous for hiring Americans or willing to put the money and effort to sponsoring someone to get a work visa? I understand the high competition to teach English in Italy and I do not have a plethora of experience, but I believe I do have an adequate amount of experience and education. My qualifications would be a couple years of teaching experience, ESL certification, and a bachelor's degree. Thanks for your help.


----------

